# Blue Mtn 2011 2nd Annual Bump N Jump Competition



## iroyt1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue Mtn is having it's 2nd annual Bump N Jump Competition.  Last year's event was a huge success and a ton of fun so that is why we are doing it again and plan to do it for many more years to come.  We had about 75 competitors last year(awesome turnout for a first time event) so we are hoping to break 100 this year.  I could only imagine how many people we could have had if only everyone who said they were coming actually showed up (you know who you people are so no excuses this year).  Hopefully all you guys who do the Sundown event will make it down for this one.  All are welcome.  

The course is very similar to the BMMC course, both in steepness and in length.  There will be lots of great prizes.  Here are some links with more info on the event and judging criteria.  Hope to see everyone there on March 5th.

http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/ca...location=&location2=&type=&eventDate=20110305

http://skitillidie.wordpress.com/


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll be there as a spectator again and I'll have a backpack full of beer with me.  Any AZ member who comes down is welcome to help me drink them.  I'll also be running some Blue Mt style safety drills, followed by some high speed runs through the Crazy Mile for those interested.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Feb 23, 2011)

*Blue Mountain Bump N Jump*

Ill be right there with you!


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 23, 2011)

it was a good time last year - me and jr will probably go for it. i just need to work out some registration logistics since we have a hockey game that morning. i don't see myself making the cut again so i'll be sure to give you a hand emptying that backpack root!


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 4, 2011)

bump










'n jump!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 4, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think they blew snow on the bumps last night.  They were hooking up the hoses around 8:30.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet...you still going up?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 5, 2011)

S





gorgonzola said:


> sweet...you still going up?



Stayed until noon


----------

